# طوبى للبطن الذى حملك



## MIKEL MIK (7 أغسطس 2010)

*






"طوبى للبطن الذى حملك ... 

بل طوبى للذين يسمعون كلام الله ويحفظونه" (لو 27:11،28).
نيافة الأنبا رافائيل  

الشفيعة المؤتمنة 








"طوبى التى آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (لو 45:1).

طوبى لمريم العظيمة التى "كانت تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكرة به فى قلبها" (لو 19:2).

طوبى لمن تكلمت بالروح القدس معلنة "فهوذا منذ الآن جميع الأجيال تطوبنى" (لو 48:1).

نطوبك يا ذات كل التطويب لأنك بالحقيقة ارتفعت على كل السمائيين وصرت سماء ثانية تحمل القدوس كالشاروبيم وأبهى.







يا للعجب.. الأم الأعجوبة.. الأم والعذراء.. الأم والأمة.. الملكة العبدة كيف لعقلى الصغير أن يستوعب هذه الأعجوبة.

فتاة صغيرة يهودية تحمل فى حضنها (يهوه).. إخبرنى يا أمى كيف استوعب الخبر.. وكيف احتملت الخبرة.. من تخافه الملائكة وترتعب أمامه القوات.. من يقف الكهنة أمامه بكل احتشام ويتطهرون عندما يكتبون اسمه.. كيف حملتيه أنت فى بطنك وحضنك وكف رضع من لبن ثدييك.

أخبرينى يا عروس المسيح الباهرة كيف كان (يحبو) يسوع.. ومتى تكلم.. وكيف نطق الحروف الأولى.. أخبرينى عن أسرار الملك إذا أنه (شابهنا فى كل شئ) وكان مثلنا "يتقدم فى الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس" (لو 52:2) ولكنه كان "ينمو ويتقوى بالروح ممتلئاً حكمة وكانت نعمة الله عليه" (لو 40:2).

أحكى يا أم النور عن النور والهاء الذى كان يحيط بطفلك العجيب.. وخبرينا عن المجد والوقار والرزانة والنعمة المنبعثة من شخصه القدوس طوباك يا مريم لأنك عاينت ما لم تره عين.. وخبرت ما لم يختبره إنسان وصدقت ما يفوق العقل.. وعقلت ما يصيب بالذهول.

إننى أقف من بعيد يحجبنى الزمان السحيق والمكان البعيد... أقف مذهولاً من الأمر نفسه الذى استوعبته أنت وعشته.







قلبى ولسانى وعقلى وحواسى يتيهون.. وقلمى يسبق الكلمات.. ومشاعرى مختلطة ولا أستطيع الكلام أن أرتب العبارات.. لأننى مأخوذ ومشدود بسبب بهائك الكامل يا أم كل طهر واصل البتولية. 

العذراء عروس الله.

"هاأنت جميلة يا حبيبتى. ها أنت جميلة عيناك حمامتان" (نش 15:1)، "كلك جميل ياحبيبتى ليس فيك عيبة" (نش 7:4)، "قد سبيت قلبى ياأختى العروس.. قد سبيت قلبى ما أحسن حبك ياأختى العروس.. شفتاك يا عروس تقطران شهداً، تحت لشانك عسل ولبن ورائحة ثيابك كرائحة لبنان، أختى العروس جنة مغلقة عين مقفلة، ينبوع مختوم" (نش 9:4-12).







لم تكن العذراء فقط أم الله "طوبى البطن الذى حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما" (لو 27:11)، بل هى أيضاً عروس الله وصديقته التى كانت "تحفظ كلامه فى قلبها" (لو 51:2)، لذلك فقد نالت الطوبتين "إن القديسة مريم استحقت التطويب من اجل إيمانها بالمسيح أكثر من ونها حبلت به، إن صلة أمومتها بالمسيح لم تعطها أى ميزة.. الميزة الحقيقية التى للقديسة مريم، هى فى كونها حملت المسيح فى قلبها ولى فى بطنها" أغسطينوس.

لقد خضعت العذراء فى حى وفرح "هأنذا أمة الرب ليكن لى كقولك" (لو 38:1). واحتملت سيوفاً كثيرة "وأنت يجوز فى نفسك سيف لتعلن أفكا من قلوب كثيرين" (لو 35:2).

ولكنها فى هذه لكها كانت أنموذجاً رائعاً للاحتمال والهدوء والوداعة.. صم صاغت هبرتها هذه فى عبارة نصيحة لكل الأجيال "مهما قال لكم فافعلوه" (يو 5:2).

نعم يا أمى الطاهرة سأطيع أبنك واخضع لتدبيره.. هوذا أنا عبد للرب ليكن لى كقولك وكتدبيرك لحياتى وكخطتك لى قبل أن أولد وليتمجد اسمك القدوس فى وفى كنيستك.







وأنت يا أمى المحبوبة..

أتوسل إليك يا حبيبتى العروس.. اسنيدينى بعطفك لكى أتمم مشيئة ابنك فى.. ولكى اخضع لصوته الإلهى. دون تردد أو تذمر أو إحجام.

وأتمم عمله فى دون عائق أو مانع.. مجداً وإكراماً للثالوث القدوس وسلاماً وبنياناً لكنيسة الله. العذراء صديقة الإنسان.


لقد فشلت حواء أن تكون "أم كل حى" (تك 20:3) لأنها جلبت علينا حكم موت فصار كل مولود منها ومن نسلها ابناً للموت ووقوداً للهلاك، ولن مريم العذراء صارت وسيلة وسلماً ينزل عليه الله الحى.. لكى يحيى جنس البشر.. يحينا عندما نتحد به فى تجسده بواسطة المعمودية والافخارستيا فنصير أيضاً أعضاء فيه.. ونصير أيضاً أبناء لمريم بسببه.. وهكذا تصير العذراء مريم (أم جميع الأحياء) وتصير بالحق (حواء الثانية) ورفعت من شأن جنسنا (أنت بالحقيقة فخر جنسنا) وصارت لنا شفيعة ترفع احتياجاتنا لابنها الحبيب، "ليس لهم خمر" (يو 3:2) وتتوسط لديه لغفران خطايانا ولكى يسندنا فى جهادنا وتوبتنا وفى خدمتنا ونمونا.







بسبب اتحاد قلبها الرقيق برحمة ابنها وشفقته وموقفها النبيل يعبر عن محبة ابنها وحنانه غير المحدودين إنها وهى الأم التى تعرف قلب الابن تفجر فيه ينابيع الحب تجاه البشر وتشفع فينا لتستجلب مراحم الله الصادقة ولكنها أيضاً فيما تشفع فينا توجهنا أن نطيعه "مهما قال فافعلوه" (يو 2:5). فرسالة العذراء لنا أن نطيع ونخضع وننفذ مشيئة الله فيا ونحن دائماً الرابحين لأن إرادة الله لحياتنا هى دائماً للخير والبنيان.

"ونحن نعلم أن كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده" (رو28:8).
فطوبى للنفس التى تخضع للمسيح، ستستفيد بشفاعة العذراء. وطوبى للقلب الذى يعشق المسيح، ستكون العذراء سنده. وطوبى لمن جعل المسيح منتهى أمله، ستحضر العذراء إليه عند انفصال نفسه من جسده.







لقد صارت العذراء أماً لكل البشرية عندما قرر المسيح على الصليب مخاطباً إياها بخصوص يوحنا الحبيب "يا امرأة هوذا ابنك" (يو 26:19) وليوحنا "هوذا أمك" (يو 27:19) لم يكن يوحنا هنا إلا نموذجاً للبشرية المخلصة المحبوبة والتى ترافق السيد حتى فى آلامه.. إن كل نفس تشارك المسيح صليبه وترافقه فى آلامه تنصير ابناً للعذراء إن مكان لقاء العذراء مع يوحنا وارتباطها برباط الأمومة والبنوة كان أمام الصليب يا سيدى هبنى صليباً يجعلنى ابناً لأمك.. إن كل آلام الصليب تهون واستخفت بها... فى مقابل أن أكون ابناً لأمك البتول آخذها إلى خاصتى (يو 27:19) وتصير معى فى مسكنى تشاطرنى الأكل والصلاة... النوم والسهر الخدمة والخلوة... كأم معينة ومنقذة فى الشدائد.







العذراء نموذج للكنيسة : 

"هؤلاء كلهم (الكنيسة) كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة، مع النساء ومريم أم يسوع ومع اخوته" (أع 14:1) إن العذراء مريم هى عضو أساسى ومشارك مع الكنيسة حتى اليوم فى الصلاة والطلبة وإقتبال الروح القدس ولكن عضوية أم النور عضوية متميزة فهى نموذج ومثال رائع لما ينبغى أن تكون عليه النفس البشرية التى هى اللبنة الصغيرة فى بناء الكنيسة الكبير.

1- فكما أن العذراء ولدت المسيح الذى هو رأس الكنيسة فإن الكنيسة فى كل يوم تلد أعضاء جدداً للمسيح فى الجسد بالمعمودية "أما أورشليم العليا فهى حرة وهى أمنا جميعاً فهى حرة" (غل4:26).

2- وكما أن ولادة العذراء للمسيح كانت بالبتولية بسبب اتحادها بالروح القس فكذلك تلدنا الكنيسة بفعل الروح القدس بالأسرار.

3- وكما أن العذراء بقيت عذراء بعد الولادة كذلك الكنيسة تحفظ عذراوية كيانها المقدس بالرغم من وجودها فى العالم بكل أغراء أته فالكنيسة للعالم هى نور وملح ولكنه نور لا ينبغى أن ينطفئ وملح لا يجب أن يفسد.

4- والعذراء وقد صارت أماً لله نظرت إلى نفسها كأمة متواضعة وكذلك الكنيسة تسلك بروح الوداعة والاتضاع والمسكنة بالروح والأسرار التى كثرة المواهب والأسرار التى تمتلكها بقوة وفعل الروح القدس.

5- والعذراء فى هدوء "آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب" (يو 45:1) وسلمت أمرها للرب "ليكن لى كقولك" (لو 38:1) وكذلك تمسكت وحافظت بالإيمان السليم وحافظت عليه وحياتها فى قلبها وطقسها وحياتها مسلة كل المشيئة لله الذى يقود ويدبر الكنيسة بحكمته وعين رعايته الساهرة.

6- والعذراء مريم جاز فى نفسها سيف الألم عندما شك يوسف فيها.. وعندما ظن اليهود فيها ظنوناً. وبالأكثر عندما رأت أبنها الحبيب الحنون معلقاً على الصليب "العالم يفرح لقبوله الخلاص وأما أحشائى فتلتهب عندما أنظر إلى صلبوتك، الذى أنت صابر عليه من أجل الكل يا ابنى وإلهى" (الأجبية). وكذلك الكنيسة عاشت وتعيش مضطهدة ومتألمة ومرفوضة من العالم ، كحملان وسط ذئاب (لو 3:10) ولكما ازداد الألم والضغط على الكنيسة كلما نمت وتمجدت لأن الآلام دائماً معبرنا للمجد ولأن رئيس خلاصنا ورأس جسدنا هو المسيح المصلوب.

7- والعذراء خدمت البشرية واجتذبتها للخلاص بهدوئها وصمتها، "لأنك قدمت لله ابنك شعباً كثيراً من قبل طهارتك" (التسبحة اليومية).
وكذلك الكنيسة تعمل فى البشرية كمثل الخميرة التى يسرى مفعولها فى هدوء لتخمر العجين كله. فليست الخدمة الفعالة هى ذات الرنين العالى والشهوة الواسعة والدعاية الجوفاء.. ولكن الخدمة الفعالة هى خدمة العمق والهدوء والرزانة تلك التى خدم بها انطونيوس وأبو مقار وغيرهم فربحوا نفوساً كثيرة للملكوت وكان النموذج الرائع لهذه الخدمة الأم العذراء بطهارتها وعمقيها وزانتها المؤثرة.






إن مجرد ذكر اسم العذراء يبعث النفس على الخشوع والصلاة ويملأ القلب بهجة ووقار ويشيع فى الجسد قداسة ونقاء.. إنها كأم تجمعنا حولها.. وتقدمنا لابنها.. فلنهتف إذاً مع اليصابات "مباركة أنت فى النساء" (لو 42:1).​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك أستاذى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أغسطس 2010)

*وانت طيب يا ابوتربو
شكرا ع مرورك الجميل
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2010)

> *"طوبى البطن الذى حملك والثديين اللذين رضعتهما" (لو 27:11)*​


*

شكرا جدا جدا للموضوع الجميل والرائع


سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

